
Who does graphic design for YC companies? - aston

======
aston
I've noticed that a number of the recent YC companies have some pretty slick
web 2.0-style graphic design (loopt, Wufoo, i'm in like with you, and Scribd,
just to name a few).

I'm guessing folks aren't doing the design themselves? If not who is?

~~~
pg
Wufoo and Likewithyou are doing it themselves. They have design backgrounds.
Loopt is now a big co and presumably paid a good design firm. I think Scribd
has an outside designer too.

~~~
sama
That is not true. Ricky Pernikoff is a rockstar.

------
vinit
In fact, I have this question of a couple of website ... For people on a
budget, what makes sense?

So far, the way I've worked it ... I know a few people or friend-of-a-friend.

But what are the better and cheaper web teplate design companies out there?

------
mukund
How about this YC site? Who does this UI? I mean its slick with vibrant
orange. Just a curiosity thats all

~~~
danielha
PG is behind the site. I believe Likebetter's Bryan Kennedy added some style
modifications a few weeks back.

Some of the YC companies have design backgrounds, and you can really tell. I'm
a big fan of the Wufoo guys' design sense, especially their work for Particle
Tree. As pg said in an interview: a hacker with a good sense of design is
really dangerous.

